# Artificial bait



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I know it's still early for cats but I was wondering if anyone used dough bait or anything artificial that they have a lot of success with


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

not artificial, but the best bait I have found for channels is uncooked shrimp - fresh, not rotting. Can be thawed from frozen.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Right I use shrimp worms and cut bait but i was just wondering if anyone used any artificials or how about attractants anyone use those that work really well?


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have tried alot of different brands. I had no luck with any of the tube baits that you squeeze into the special "lure". I caught a few small ones on dough Bait and the dip Bait. I stick to cut bait, or shrimp now. As far as artificials go I have had some luck using small twister tail jigs. I just let it sink to the bottom and then use a slow steady retrieve.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sonny's dip bait...


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

I love chicken livers those bad boys love um


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I catch a lot of catfish on jerkbaits / rapala type lures when casting for walleye at times when they are shallow. They don't always key on dead stuff on the bottom. If there are a lot of baitfish around or wind pushes stuff up against a point, they'll follow. They don't always stay deep either. I have caught them at and just under the surface on several occasions.


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

I've used chicken livers with garlic spray on them before, didn't have great success, they were the smaller size bullhead . The biggest channel cat was the only one I caught using the team catfish sudden impact, almost 30" and heavy( didn't have a scale). This year im going to try using live and cut bluegill, the cut bait I'm going to see how the red dead blood spray works.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Anyone get into any cats yet?


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

19 so far this year  all small though.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

If you don't me asking what body of water did these 19 cats come out of?


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Berkeley gulp shad guts. Surprisingly works really well


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Got my biggest channel of live gill, we mostly flat head fish but if you want big channels you have to use big bait at least in my experience, shad works great too


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

You guys Carolina rigging for channels?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Mogadore ive wondered about those lol I've never tried but hear a lot of people have success using shad


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I Carolina rig for channels


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

freshwaterexperience said:


> If you don't me asking what body of water did these 19 cats come out of?


Not at all. They came out of 4 bodies of water. 5 out of Northern Hoover, 3 out of an unnamed pond bordering a swamp near Easton that I named Bailey Pond after my girlfriend, 7 out of O'Shaughnessey, and 4 from the Scioto south of 70.
Also, I went to Kentucky last week and caught one in the creek there ha ha. Less than a pound lol XD


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Also, my go to rig would be a Carolina rig, but I like to try other things once in a while. I'm trying to learn to use a bolt rig currently.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Oh, and I usually try to catch my own bait if I can. I just have a small casting net that I often use to catch fish out of whatever body of water I'm going to be fishing. As far as artificial bait goes, there are these red and green died shad in clear/green vaccum bags at Walmart in the fishing isle that I have used which seems to work well for channels. I find that it stays on the hook better than dip bait in my opinion. Especially when you need to do some distance casting.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

afellure12 said:


> Also, my go to rig would be a Carolina rig, but I like to try other things once in a while. I'm trying to learn to use a bolt rig currently.


what is a bolt rig? Don't think I've ever heard of it.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

It's a rig that I learned about when I was starting to fish for carp. Basically, it's a Carolina rig with a heavy fixed wait. The point of which, is that when the fish starts to swim off, the weight pulls the point of the hook into the corner of the mouth, scaring the fish causing it to swim off driving the hook in deeper.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

sounds like a good set up for a circle hook, especially a sharp one! Also sounds like how they do some of the tench, barbel, and carp in England.


----------

